
Message to Workers Under Scrutiny: Cooperate or Get Fired - pavornyoh
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/21/business/dealbook/message-to-workers-under-scrutiny-cooperate-or-get-fired.html?ref=business&_r=0
======
LinuxBender
This is why you must drop all fear of being fired. I had to work for a really
bad company to lose my fears. It was the best thing that ever happened in my
career.

